# Boston Rate Decrease - I quit!



## Jake Ronan (Aug 25, 2014)

Thought I had a good thing going for the short 2 months I drove for uber making some semi decent money on the side (if I really hustled)

$1.20 per mile is the new rate! What a joke.... Uber X is about to turn into a cheap scummy cab company. Not going to depreciate my car for peanuts and drunks.


----------

